# Having some problems would like your advice



## andyb (Oct 10, 2006)

Hey guys a friend of mine has been helping me reload shells. Went to the range this past weekend with five different loads hea had made for me to test. he made shells in 60, 60.5, 61,61.5, and 62 grains. On the shells that were made with 60.5 the first two shots were touching eachother at 100 yds but the third shell seemed to hit the target sideways about two to three feet to the right. any suggestions? possibly just messed up something making this shell? Any input would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## KurtR (May 3, 2008)

cal, gun make, bullet make, powder, primer, seating depth ? all info that is needed to give an infromed opinion


----------

